# WTB Sotar Stealth or Aire Backraft Expedition



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

WTB or trade for Sotar Stealth or Aire Bakraft Expedition. Anyone? Thanks


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

__





U-ThrillSeeker | Custom Inflatables, Inc.







tseeker.com





You might like this boat too.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

k2andcannoli said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attila is probably a year or more out on orders. Sotar is probably a few months behind. Aire seems like a lot of boats will be in stock at NRS soon. 

None of these boats pop up used very often, but if you search at the end of summer you might luck out!


----------

